
Document Liberation Project - based2
https://www.documentliberation.org/
======
archagon
Tangential, but this is one of the many things that excites me about CRDTs. By
using CvRDTs for data fields, you can define completely open and fairly
arbitrary document formats that support real-time collaboration out of the
box. The same document could be simultaneously edited by multiple apps and
devices (online or offline) without ever having to ask the user to manually
pick a revision or merge changes. This means that instead of relying on
bloated, all-in-one programs for document editing that invariably centralize
data and satisfy no one, you could run a suite of precisely-targeted micro-
apps—drawing palates, text editors, color pickers, typesetters—that all
collaborate on the same document.

I know it's been tried before (OpenDoc, if my understanding is correct?), but
CRDTs weren't around back then. This could be the one technical advancement to
finally make the system work!

(I've written a long article about this recently, but I'm working on a
revision before making another post on HN:
[http://archagon.net/blog/2018/03/24/data-laced-with-
history/](http://archagon.net/blog/2018/03/24/data-laced-with-history/))

~~~
teddyh
I had to scroll quite a few paragraphs into your article before you even
explain what CRDT stands for. For the curious, it’s “ _Conflict-Free
Replicated Data Types_ ”¹.

1\. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conflict-
free_replicated_data_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conflict-
free_replicated_data_type)

~~~
archagon
Yes, it's explained in this section[1], but I do recommend skimming the full
Wikipedia article. (To clarify, I don't get into CRDTs right off the bat. It
simply turns out to be the best solution to my sync problem, which is
described in the first section.)

[1]: [http://archagon.net/blog/2018/03/24/data-laced-with-
history/...](http://archagon.net/blog/2018/03/24/data-laced-with-
history/#conflict-free-replicated-data-types)

~~~
teddyh
Yes, but since you use the abbreviation “CRDT” _in the title_ , you’d think
you could explain it a bit sooner.

~~~
nine_k
If I see a word unknown to me used prominently in an article, I assume that
the article is for those already knowing its meaning, and go google it.

------
jl6
Does anybody know of a project to develop a converter for OneNote files?
Tricky to say what it should convert to, but PDF or HTML would be a good
start.

Even OneNote’s own export routines don’t faithfully preserve the content (e.g.
embedded files).

~~~
ATsch
Perhaps try their GDPR takeout?

~~~
jl6
Does such a thing exist?

------
jancsika
> The Document Liberation Project was created to empower individuals,
> organizations, and governments to recover their data from proprietary
> formats and provide a mechanism to transition that data into open and
> standardised file formats, returning effective control over the content from
> computer companies to the actual authors. To achieve this, The Document
> Liberation Project develops software libraries that applications can use to
> read data in proprietary formats.

Ok, so serious question-- what is DLP's official position on Sci-Hub, a
project that was created to empower individuals, organizations, and
governments to recover their data from proprietary databases, returning
effective control over the content from companies to the actual citizenry?

(To achieve this, sci-hub has a web service and a document store that users
can use to read data from proprietary databases.)

~~~
gkya
The two are completely irrelevant. DLP is about document format lock in. I.e.
what happens to your .docx when Word dies out. Sci-Hub is sth. completely
different.

------
jonathanoliver
Ah yes, good old Word Star 2000 and Lotus Ami Pro...

~~~
g105b
Hey the peasants need software too.

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
This is why I’m a big fan of plaintext for all documentation.

The old days of 80W.

~~~
jwilk
What's 80W?

~~~
rad_gruchalski
Assumption:
[https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/1486...](https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/148677/why-
is-80-characters-the-standard-limit-for-code-width)

